# Anatomy of a Pit Bull



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I love the jet propellers!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I love the jet propellers!


This is classic stuff right here Every pit bull has perfect conformation!!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats great love it


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

That's really cute!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Haha, That's awesome!


----------

